# APC for saltwater tanks?



## DJKronik57 (Apr 17, 2006)

Thinking of setting up a salt water tank with a 55 gal tank a friend is donating to me and wondering if there is an informative, friendly forum such as APC for salt water tank owners that some members here would recommend? Just looking for some answers as to best approaches, equipment, species, etc.

Thanks!


----------



## John N. (Dec 11, 2005)

reefcentral.com is the big one.


----------



## JanS (Apr 14, 2004)

Congrats on your expansion to salt. 

I think you'll find it isn't nearly as hard as some people have made it sound. They're a little more costly, but I don't find them any more difficult than a higher end planted tank.

Here's another site I found very helpful in answering my questions as I went.
http://saltaquarium.about.com/od/livestockcaretopicsindex/ 
It isn't a board, but it covers a lot of info.

Another place with lots of info is www.liveaquaria.com

Good luck!


----------



## gnatster (Mar 6, 2004)

www.reefs.org was always a favorite of mine.


----------

